# NOx Composites Falkor 36D



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

Does anyone have experience with these? They are 27.5 mm external width an go for around $1800 with DT 240 hubs. 

Falkor 36D | Nox Composites

I am using their Farlow rims on I9 hubs on my mountain bike and love them. Nox has a good reputation over in the dirt community. 

I'm building a new road bike and thinking about these with some 28mm tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I've built them up and owned the previous generation A36D rims. Excellent just like the mtb rims. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been following their development for quite a while. Wind tunnel tests are scheduled for this fall, followed by a paper publishing their results. I'm awaiting those results to confirm the design before placing an order for a set of rims. I have high expectations.


----------



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

I am running a set of Nox Teocalli with DT240 for my Domane and love them. Derby also has some good carbon rims for reasonable prices.

Wanted to add: I'm a clyde and I trust the Nox and derby lines from real world mtb experience. The Teocalli v Enve SES 3.4 disc. compare for yourself. I'm not saying Nox or Derby is better. I wouldn't know as I've never ran Enve wheels. I do have 2 sets of Nox and 2 sets of Derby.


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

biscut said:


> I am running a set of Nox Teocalli with DT240 for my Domane and love them. Derby also has some good carbon rims for reasonable prices.
> 
> Wanted to add: I'm a clyde and I trust the Nox and derby lines from real world mtb experience. The Teocalli v Enve SES 3.4 disc. compare for yourself. I'm not saying Nox or Derby is better. I wouldn't know as I've never ran Enve wheels. I do have 2 sets of Nox and 2 sets of Derby.


Interesting. You've blown my mind. I never even thought to venture into the mtb rims. Are the 29er rims the same diameter as the 700c road rim? I agree with you that I would have no problem trusting any of these rims to be stiff as durable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

ergott said:


> I've built them up and owned the previous generation A36D rims. Excellent just like the mtb rims.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ergott,


Chiming in late.
Have you built any wheels with the clincher rim brake version of S36R (older model, I believe) and Falkor 36R?
Any significant difference?


Thank you,


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

cpark said:


> Ergott,
> 
> 
> Chiming in late.
> ...


I think I've only built the disc rims so far. I might have done one set of rim brake so far, but no personal feedback. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, 29in and 700c is the same. They both use a 622 bead diameter. Though hookless rims are not typically recommended for high pressure road tires. The hook provides some security for preventing the tire from blowing off the rim at high pressure when using a tube type tire.

The Nox rims have been great so far!


----------



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

changingleaf said:


> Yes, 29in and 700c is the same. They both use a 622 bead diameter. Though hookless rims are not typically recommended for high pressure road tires. The hook provides some security for preventing the tire from blowing off the rim at high pressure when using a tube type tire.
> 
> The Nox rims have been great so far!


Glad to see more Nox rim riders. Mine have been good to go so far.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 29, 2013)

I too have the A36D. I put them on my gravel bike a year ago. I have around 2000 miles. They have taken a nail through the bed and still hold air. Got caught in a cattle gate and still true. Ride them like a mtb bike over rough trails and they're still take a tickin.


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm rebuilding my road disc wheels with Falkor 36D rims, the front built up quite nicely:











4slomo said:


> I've been following their development for quite a while. Wind tunnel tests are scheduled for this fall, followed by a paper publishing their results. I'm awaiting those results to confirm the design before placing an order for a set of rims. I have high expectations.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

4slomo said:


> I'm rebuilding my road disc wheels with Falkor 36D rims, the front built up quite nicely:
> 
> View attachment 321563


Looks great!!
I bought a set with blue decals and I liked it so much, I ordered another set with yellow decals for a BMC Teammachine (that has yet to arrive). 

I had several Enve wheels and I liked them, but I felt like some of their shallower dept rims need 24/28 spoke pattern.


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

The rear also built up quite nicely. I usually get a little better results with ENVE rims, however, this build is designed to optimize durability and for my personal use.


----------

